# Broadband suggestions - minimal landland calls but high broadband usage



## biggerry (1 Mar 2014)

Hi,

 I'm looking for some suggestions as to the best broadband package. I'm currently with Sky for both TV and Broadband.

 My call usage is very low but broadband usage is very high and am paying €47.50 for this.  Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------

